
Lshell 0day vulnerabilities - yvyvyv
https://github.com/ghantoos/lshell/issues/149
======
yvyvyv
See also:
[https://github.com/ghantoos/lshell/issues/147](https://github.com/ghantoos/lshell/issues/147)
[https://github.com/ghantoos/lshell/issues/148](https://github.com/ghantoos/lshell/issues/148)

